

Can the wave function of an electron be divided and trapped? - okasaki
https://news.brown.edu/articles/2014/10/electron

======
amelius
And here I thought there was only 1 electron in the entire universe [1]

[1] [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One-
electron_universe](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One-electron_universe)

------
murbard2
Why do they look for collapse. There's no evidence whatsoever that wave
functions collapse.

